# ! Schriftart Gesucht !



## benyio (27. Januar 2002)

hi leudz...
also ich bin grade dabei mir seit langem ne neue hp zu machen, meine letzte kackt so ab *G* riesige typos *G* und alles einfach VERKACKT ... die nächste wird mit ps gemacht, und daher hoffentlich auch besser... ich bin allerdings auf der suche nach einer schrift art, die ich bei http://www.pixelcore.com entdeckt habe, und die glaub ich relativ oft vertreten ist... leider hab ich keine ahnung, wie die heisst oder ähnliches... vielleicht kann mir da einer von euch den tipp geben ?? ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ich die endlich kriegen würde ! vielen dank im vorraus...
achja, die schriftart die ich meine seht ihr im unteren bild... danke !


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (27. Januar 2002)

planet kosmos


----------



## benyio (27. Januar 2002)

VIELEN DANK !!! ich find des board eifnach genial... ich such die schriftart schon über nen monat *G* dann komm ich einmal auf die idee es hier rein zu posten, und nach nichtmal 5 min hab ich die antwort *G* also danke !!


----------



## DJNetworxx (29. September 2005)

wie heisst die jetzt?


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. September 2005)

Eventuell "Planet Kosmos"? ... wie Zack übrigens schon vor 2 1/2 Jahren angemerkt hatte.


----------



## chrisbergr (29. September 2005)

Kann die überhaupt noch jemand sehen? 
Was mach dieser Uralte Thread eigentlich im Phosothopbereich, gabs damals noch kein Font-Forum?


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. September 2005)

Ich denke, damals habe die Moderatoren nicht so sehr drauf geachtet *duck*


----------



## AKrebs70 (29. September 2005)

Also ma ehrlich!
Kann man so etwas nicht unterbinden, das so alte Thread's mit so blöden Beiträgen aus der Versenkung geholt werden? (ich weis, Netiquette Punkt 4, aber das musste mal sein.) 

Axel


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. September 2005)

Ganz meine Meinung. Noch dazu, wenn ein neuer dazu kommt, eine dermassen hirnverbrannte Frage zu stellen. Das geht ja beinahe schon in Richtung „An welchem Fluss liegt Köln am Rhein?“ oder so … sollte man echt mal in der Netiquette verankern, dass alte Threads in Ruhe gelassen werden sollen (zumindest, wenn man nur vorhat, Müll zu posten).


----------



## schutzgeist (29. September 2005)

Besteht nicht die irgendwie die Möglichkeit alte Threads nach x-Tagen ohne neuen Post automatisch zu schließen?


----------



## DJNetworxx (30. September 2005)

Weiss einer wo ich des downloaden kann?


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. September 2005)

Damit Du diesen Thread entlich in Frieden ruhen lassen kanst:
http://www.dafont.com/en/search.php?q=Planet+Kosmos

Axel


----------



## DJNetworxx (30. September 2005)

geil des is die geilste seit die ich kenn ich empfiehl euch weiter!

aber wie installiere ich des?


----------



## DJNetworxx (30. September 2005)

hat sich erledigt!


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. September 2005)

Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen.

*heul*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. September 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen.
> 
> *heul*


Na zum Glück hab ich meinen Schlüssel wiedergefunden.

=> closed


----------

